# Atlanta Retriever Club



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Any info on the open..... Thanks


----------



## Glenn Harrison (Oct 5, 2011)

any news on the q


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Open to 3rd
3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14,17, 24, 26, 31, 33. 

The Qual Finished. Think 7 ran the last. Judges deliberating.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Qual results

First #3 Turbo Owner/handler Ms. Jessie Kent

2nd #14 Tater Owner/handler Joe Overby

3rd #7 Molly Owners Glen and Patty Harrison/handler Brad Arington

4th #16 Ace Owner Steve Bright/handler Brad Arington

RJ #13 Reggie Owner/handler Kyle Brannon

Jams #12 #4

Congrats to all


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice test. I enjoyed it! Thanks judges!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Open to 4th
3, 4, 5, 9, 10, 11, 12, 24, 26, 31, 33.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Joe O on the 2nd.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

golfandhunter said:


> Qual results
> 
> First #3 Turbo Owner/handler Ms. Jessie Kent
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Club members did a nice job getting the Qual started on time. Well done!

Congrats to all that placed & finished. 

Congrats to training buddy Kyle Brannon and Reggie got the RJ. Congratulations!


----------



## dgowder (Apr 3, 2012)

Thomas D said:


> Congrats to Joe O on the 2nd.


Congrats Joe and Tater! Tater is now QAA!


----------



## Bug (Feb 6, 2005)

Ms. Jessie, I want to see your happy dance. Congrats to you and Turbo, taking home the blue.

Marty


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Jessie! 

rita


----------



## Remy27 (Nov 11, 2012)

Good job Tater and Joe


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Am to WB
1, 2, 3, 4, 11, 12, 13, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 27, 28


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Am to fourth

3,4,11,12,13,16,22,23,27,28

11 dogs in the morning


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Bug said:


> Ms. Jessie, I want to see your happy dance. Congrats to you and Turbo, taking home the blue.
> 
> Marty


What Marty said!!! Way to go Mrs. Jessie!!!


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

Here was the Q. Fun test! Congrats to the winners


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Jessie and Turbo. You're the best Jessie.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Am results:
1st 13 FC See Jane Run for Blue / O/H Tommy Parrish (makes AFC I think)
2nd 3 FC/AFC Candlewoods Skyrocket / O/H Tommy Parrish
3rd Red Squad's Blue on Black / O Gregg Leonard, Jennifer & Glen Guider H Glen
4th FC/AFC Indi Go Girl CDX O/H Darlene Houlihan
RJ 4 FC NTK'a Rock Me On the Water O/H Deb Stuckey
JAMs 12, 23, 27, 28

Very fun tests to run. Thanks to all the judges and help.

Congrats to all!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Am Results

1. FC See Jane Run for Blue O/H Tommy Parrish

2. FC AFC Candlewoods Skyrocket O/H Tommy Parrish

3. Red Squad's Blue On Black, Owners Gregg Leonard/ Glen and Jenny Guider, Handler Glen Guider

4. FC AFC Indi Go Girl O/H Darlene Houlihan

RJ. FC NTK's Rock Me On The Water O/H Deb Stukey

Jams 12,23,27,28

Congrats to all

Big Yoo Hoo to my buddy Glen Guider on the third with Jesse and Jam with AJ.
Pretty damn good for total amateur weekend only trained dogs!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Glen and Gregg! Good weekend for Tommy, Darlene and Deb!

rita


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Glen and Gregg! Good weekend for Tommy, Darlene and Deb!
> 
> rita


Thanks Rita, 

Glen deserves all the credit on Jesse, he has done a great job with her, he knows how to read her and brings out her best.

Bossman, Tommy Parrish, had a big weekend!!!


----------

